# Boy or girl???



## littlemissy (Dec 9, 2013)

Not sure if my kitten is a boy or girl??








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like a boy?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

that would be my guess too... boy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

voting boy!


----------



## littlemissy (Dec 9, 2013)

That was my thoughts but when we got it we were told it was a girl lol but have had people saying they thought she was a he 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

How old was s\he when you got them? It is VERY hard to tell at a super young age


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I think boy but not 100% sure..


----------



## littlemissy (Dec 9, 2013)

We got the kitten at 7 weeks old =) if she is in fact a he...he is a very pretty boy lol








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlemissy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's a boy.  Females would have a slit...


----------



## littlemissy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thought so lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

